# Midnight in Paris



## Maltin (Oct 2, 2011)

The latest Woody Allen film opens this week in the UK.

I saw it recently with no knowledge of the film and thought it was excellent.

The trailer doesn't begin to explore what the film is about and, if you like Woody Allen films, I think it is probably best if you go see it without reading much about it so that you can be enchanted with the beautiful Paris setting and be drawn into the fantasy that the film creates, like Owen Wilson's character is.  I think Owen's performance is very impressive.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYRWfS2s2v4

It received 92% favourable reviews on Rotten Tomatoes and is Woody's highest grossing film ever.


----------



## little_legs (Oct 2, 2011)

I saw Midnight in Paris without reading any reviews or watching trailers prior to seeing the film. I totally loved. Wilson was very good, so was the guy who played Hemingway whose musings on a real man's love and death were fabulous.

_'Yeah, I think he is weird *and* he calls Republican Tea Party cryptofascist airhead zombies. They are just decent honest people trying to claim their country back!'_


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 2, 2011)

strange, I saw it months ago here in Rio

nice, very light, casting a Woody Allen imitator in the lead role


----------



## Maltin (Oct 2, 2011)

pseudonarcissus said:


> strange, I saw it months ago here in Rio
> 
> nice, very light, casting a Woody Allen imitator in the lead role


I'm glad I'm not the only one to have seen it and enjoyed it.  I hope that it is as popular in the UK, although with the amount of cynics here and in general, I fear that it won't be as well received.  Yes, Owen Wilson does play "Woody" but it's not a Woody as we've seen before and Wilson is better than he has ever been.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 3, 2011)

Maltin said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one to have seen it and enjoyed it.  I hope that it is as popular in the UK, although with the amount of cynics here and in general, I fear that it won't be as well received.  Yes, Owen Wilson does play "Woody" but it's not a Woody as we've seen before and Wilson is better than he has ever been.



Oh no, I'm turning into a cynic!

I don't know much about Woody Allen and don't know his old movies. I guess I was expecting a little more depth. Like Vicky Christina Bacelona; charming movie, just wonder how Allen arrived at his mythical status.

Maltin, I hear it just opened in the UK and has been a huge commercial success with less than enthusiastic reviews.


----------



## pianissimo (Oct 6, 2011)

I enjoyed it.  Watched it without knowing much on the plot (didn't want to be spoiled).
It made me smile.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 11, 2016)

Watched this again last night, it's great.

The casting is superb imho.


----------



## Sue (Apr 11, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Watched this again last night, it's great.
> 
> The casting is superb imho.



I thought it was bloody awful. And that it won the Oscar for best screenplay...


----------

